# Ty Lawson says he wishes he could play for Dallas



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

&& also that he is wayyyy better than Rajon Rondo


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha that's awesome.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm a big Lawson fan. My only worry is that Monta and Lawson together is too undersized. Would rather have a Michael Carter-Williams type how has the length and height to guard the 2-spot if needed, but hey, if you can get a starting-caliber PG after that Rondo debacle, you gotta go for it.


----------

